# 24/7 Pro Range Report



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I PURCHASED A 24/7 PRO IN 9MM 2 WKS AGO AND FINALLY GOT TO TAKE IT TO THE RANGE. HERE ARE MY THOUGHTS ON THIS GUN.

THE SIGHTS TAKE A LITTLE GETTING USED TO. I DON'T PARTICULARLY CARE FOR THE STRAIGHT 8 SIGHTS, BUT THIS IS AN EASY FIX. I WILL PROBABLY GO WITH SOME TRU-GLO TFO SIGHTS SOON.

THE GUN IS *VERY ACCURATE*, AT 50 FT. I COULD KEEP 17 RDS IN 1.5 IN. ALL DAY LONG.:mrgreen:

THE FEATURE OF REVERTING TO DOUBLE ACTION WHEN A PRIMER FAILS WORKS. I HAD JUST SUCH A PROBLEM WITH ONE ROUND OF WOLF AND WHEN I PULLED THE TRIGGER IN DOUBLE ACTION MODE, IT WENT BANG.

I HAVE CARRIED 1911'S FOR YEARS AND LOVE THE OVERALL ERGONOMICS OF THE 24/7 WITH THE WELL PLACED THUMB SAFETY AND COCKED AND LOCKED MODE OF CARRY. IT MAKES MY TRANSITION VERY EASY.

I FIRED 250 RDS ON THIS FIRST SESSION WITH 3 DIFFERENT BRANDS OF FMJ PRACTICE AMMO. WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE ONE ROUND OF WOLF WITH THE FUNKY PRIMER, THE GUN ATE UP EVERYTHING I GAVE IT WITHOUT SO MUCH AS A BURP.

I HAVE OWNED AND CARRIED MANY GUNS OVER THE LAST 20 YEARS; SIG, GLOCK, 1911, SPRINGFIELD XD, HK. THIS PISTOL RANKS WITH THE BEST OF THESE IN QUALITY AND AT A PRICE POINT THAT PUTS THESE OTHERS TO SHAME.

I HAVE CARRIED NOTHING BUT .45ACP GUNS FOR 20 YEARS, THIS IS MY FIRST 9MM. I MADE THE MOVE TO 9MM FOR A FEW SIMPLE REASONS; COST OF AMMO IS MUCH CHEAPER, HIGHER MAGAZINE CAPACITY IN A MORE COMFORTABLE PACKAGE, AND WITH THE HIGH PERFORMANCE AMMO NOW AVAILABLE IN 9MM, AS LONG AS YOU CAN PUT THE BULLETS WHERE YOU NEED THEM TO GO, THE CALIBER IS NOT AS CRITICAL ANYMORE.

I WOULD HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS GUN TO ANYONE WHO WANTS A HIGH PERFORMANCE DESIGN FOR 1/3-1/2 THE PRICE OF THE MORE EXPENSIVE BRANDS.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice review...I have been interested in that particular pistol for a while but have not heard a lot about the gun. THanks a lot for the info.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

this was my first pistol but mine was in 40 s&w. great pistol for the price but I do like the way my xd9 shoots a lot better. I think I just prefer the 9mm round as aposed to the 40. but the 24/7 pistols are very decent in deed. just my 2 cents


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll read your report when it's not all in CAPS. Man, that hurts these old eyes!:smt083


----------



## lfd23 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Taurus 24/7*

Easher, I could not agree with your assessment more. As well, I purchased a 24/7 Pro in 9mm (4") a week ago. I chose the 9mm for the very same reasons you did. I also have extensively shot all the guns you mentioned with the addition of Kahr and S&W M&P. Having put approx. 300 rounds of various bullet styles and manufacturers through it; I was most impressed. I had no issues whatsoever and likewise; I found the accuracy to be more than acceptable (I was primarily function testing). I liked the straight 8 sights. If I had to find a negative it would be the mag release; which I found to be a little cumbersome and spongy. It would be nice if a steel aftermarket mag release became available. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope that as this gun catches on, we will see the same enthusiastic aftermarket parts market that Glock has currently.


----------

